# afwreck or AF wreck... anyone know about it?



## funstarfish (Apr 12, 2007)

best stuff ive smoked that i know the name of, so now im looking to find some to grow.  anyone know where to get beans of this?  

anyone know anything about it for that matter?

anything similar out there?

thanks so much


----------



## Eric Bates (Jun 7, 2008)

Lookin for these beans myself, I ran across your question.   You still out there, checkin on this??   I've been clonin & growin it for a few years now.


----------



## Capone (Jun 8, 2008)

GDP is way better. i just smoked afwreck, it just last long.


----------

